# Cooke dam pond Ausable camping / fishing



## illmattic (Oct 2, 2014)

Have any of you camped on Cooke pond on the Ausable river? Looking at spots near Sawmill point. I'm just wondering how the fishing and sites are. 

Thanks,


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Sawmill point is a great location because it has one of the boat launches for Cooke Pond and I believe you can fish from the bank from almost every site. There is a quite a bluff if you want to walk down to the edge of the pond, but it is not unmanageable. We have stayed there several times. The fishing is ok because the weed beds are right along the edge of the point. The spots go super fast for summer and are available for rent on January 1st each year. All spots are primitive and there are a few bathrooms/outhouses within walking distance. There are also several walking trails that start right by the boat launch and you have multiple opportunities to find places to fish. The spots are first come first serve. You can rent them via Lumbermans monument/National Forest. We have also camped and fished on the islands in Cooke Pond, which was fantastic because you take everything over on a boat and most of the time you are the only camper on the island. We went at least once a year to these locations for 3-4 days and always enjoyed it. I hope this information helps and good luck with the fishing!!

My daughter is the author of this post.


----------



## bmfox (Apr 7, 2014)

Early season around mid may is nice, weeds are not as thick and less likely to get snags. We camp in site 48 and its nice. I got my 30' fifth wheel in there, the bank is low in that site and you can beach your boat right there. Like it was said earlier the sites book up fast. Pike fishing is good, a few walleye get caught.


----------



## illmattic (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. We ended up getting 066D across the pond from sawmill. All the sites I wanted were booked up a week ahead of time. Site 66 claims great boat access. I can't wait.


----------

